# Einzelne php.inis pro Virtual Host



## Andreas_McLean (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab einen Apache 1.3.xx unter Suse 8.2 aufgesetzt und 15 Virtual Hosts drauf laufen.
Bei einigen Virtual Hosts (VH) läuft eine mehr oder weniger komplexe PHP-Umgebung (Internet-Seiten).
Jede dieser Umgebungen benötigen ja unter Umständen Variablen, die speziell gesetzt sind.
Nun kann es ja vorkommen, dass eine Umgebung die Variable "register_globals" auf ON braucht, die andere Umgebung braucht selbige Variable auf OFF.

Somit hätte ich mit einer php.ini ein Problem.

Gibt es die Möglichkeit, verschiedene php.inis pro VH zu definieren 

Danke im voraus,

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## wildthinks (26. Februar 2004)

ich weiß nicht genau, wie das funktioniert, aber bei manchen hostern kann man die PHP.ini pro Verzeichnis einbauen...sprich es gibt eine Möglichkeit,....


----------



## Andreas_McLean (27. Februar 2004)

*Einzelne php.ini pro virtual Host*

Genau so eine Lösung würde ich suchen.

Wenn ich im Webmin mir die Möglichkeiten von einem Virtual Host anschaue, 
dann ist dort auch ein Menupunkt für PHP,
aber nur die Möglichkeit einzelne Variablen zu setzen (aber leider ohne Erklärung des Synthaxes).

Wenn jemand mehr weiß, bitte posten.

Danke,
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## wildthinks (5. März 2004)

Hast Du einfach mal versucht eine php.ini in ein Verzeichnis zu packen und zu schauen, ob Änderungen dort was ändern.


----------



## Andreas_McLean (23. März 2004)

Hallo,

sorry für die späte Antwort.
Leider war der Gedanke nicht gerade ausführlich :-(
Meine php.ini liegt ja im /etc-Verzeichnis.
Wenn ich die verschieben würde, müßte ich doch noch mehr ändern, damit der Apache/PHP die Konfig-Datei überhaupt noch findet, oder 

Die Konfiguration der einzelnen virtuellen Hosts soll später ja trotzdem noch einfach und eindeutig sein, für welchen Host man gerade änderungen macht.

Also, nochmal die Frage, was genau damit gemeint war mit dem verschieben und wie genau ich das anstellen kann.

Danke
Gruß
Andreas


----------

